# Anthony Gallo Acoustics Classico CL-S12 Subwoofer Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Anthony Gallo Acoustics Classico CL-S12 Subwoofer​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

​

The Anthony Gallo Acoustics Classico CL-S12 presents an interesting dichotomy; very good for HT, but excellent for music. Whether you're merely listening to a CD -- or even just watching TV -- you'll want for little, but slip in a blu-ray and the results aren't quite as clear cut. Few subwoofers have this level of fidelity or poise, save for the occasional port chuffing when pushed, but a little more depth would have been nice. AGA does things in a manner like no one else, which I certainly applaud, but a few quirks kept me from falling in love with it. Built like a tank, and possessing magnificent sound quality, the Classico CL-S12 is a solid option for the person in need of a compact subwoofer.

*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As per usual, fantastic job Jim - thanks for an informative, honest review.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Joe... :T


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice review.

Interesting design, it sort of looks like a box that you would see in a car subwoofer and not something you would typically see in a living room setting.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I really like the looks of that sub. Excellent review. Thanks for taking the time to do reviews for us. Sounds like a good subwoofer. Good job Jim


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you. I'm glad you found it helpful.


----------

